# Juicy Lyft incentive weekend baby



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm getting a lot of $18 streaks for 3 instead of dirty Ubers $3 for 3


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gryft offers much better guarantees in your market than we get here in PHX. Its always 102 for 220. Garbage.

They dont offer weekend guarantees


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Gryft offers much better guarantees in your market than we get here in PHX. Its always 102 for 220. Garbage.
> 
> They dont offer weekend guarantees


Explains why @New2This is always online on UP. It's because it sucks in his market or what if he makes a killing with a huge SUV XL since he is 6'5 🤔


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've got a 39 for $136 bonus and a boat load of 3 for $18 on Gryft this weekend as well, actually the 39 for 136 has been all week and runs through 5 am Monday, it's in stages, 26, 6 and 7, I'm not sure if my motivation is there to knock out 36 rides this weekend, but we'll see.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I'm getting a lot of $18 streaks for 3 instead of dirty Ubers $3 for 3
> 
> View attachment 632809
> 
> View attachment 632810


Looks good go for it !!!


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Looks good go for it !!!


I finished the guarantee and Lyft added $57 to it so it was good finisher. Couple of people tipped $8+ too.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Explains why @New2This is always online on UP. It's because it sucks in his market or what if he makes a killing with a huge SUV XL since he is 6'5 🤔


Lyft Lux and Lyft Black. Not Black XL because I have a sedan.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Lyft Lux and Lyft Black. Not Black XL because I have a sedan.


Feast my man. Am sure you're prolly drenched in you know what down there (can't say it in this forum). MHR doesn't want us to even mention that hidden place name. A white bwoy driving Luxury car can only be soaked in it. And you're large strong boy too. I gotta have to take a ✈ for that luxury


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I finished the guarantee and Lyft added $57 to it so it was good finisher. Couple of people tipped $8+ too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great follow up challenge


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol trip guarantees...

When I drove I would make that guarantee in 3-4 trips.

Watch out for those streaks, I hear they use them to insert it without lube pushing you to take pools and pick in the ghetto at night 🤣


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

nvm


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have been getting some nice guarantees from Lyft as well as the three for eighteen or fifteen. Easily could I put the grift on Gr*yft* for at least fifty bananas, if not more, on those guarantees. The problem is that I can not deal with the switcheroo/snatcheroo. If I am trying to run the Streak Bonus, I am stuck with what the switcheroo gives me in exchange, even if it were a job that I never would accept. If it goes somewhere that I do not want to work, I am stuck working there lest I lose the streak. At least with Uber, I can shut down all but one "driving preference" in order to get out of the place that I do not want to work and still preserve my consecutive trips. For those who have it, Uber Connect is best to leave UP while you shut down the others. I do not have Uber Connect, but, as I have a hybrid, I have Uber Green. That one is my least likely to ping, although it has, on occasion pinged when I was trying to effect an escape from somewhere that I did not want to work.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I never do Lyft streaks. They always send me to pick up paxholes 25 min away.

Uber long pickup fee > Lyft Streak.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No long pickup fees here


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Excuse me, can I speak to the manager, please?










How did @ozzyoz7 get two featured threads before me? @MHR?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It used to mean something to have a Featured thread.

Now it's


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Excuse me, can I speak to the manager, please?
> View attachment 633314
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know i had them honestly. Has the forum become slow? Back in 2016 I used to get them and those days I was very normal but Uber driving helped turn me into who I am today.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

"We" pay UP for featured space


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> No long pickup fees here


That's the part that sucks about Lyft. They'll make you go get someone 17 minutes away and you drive the person 4 minutes away to earn $3 and some markets just $2. A bum pan handling will be making more money than you if you keep that habit of picking up far away people going. But if Lyft paid me well for the night and I am happy, I'll just go get the person even if they're 24 minutes away. Farthest away I ever got someone is 30 minutes away and it was a sunny day and they looked healthy but they only went 2 and a half blocks. That was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen. I knew worst case scenario I'd just go crash at my sisters house for a while since her house was near that 30 minute away pickup.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Excuse me, can I speak to the manager, please?
> View attachment 633314
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a slow news day lol. My stuff never get featured.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> That's the part that sucks about Lyft. They'll make you go get someone 17 minutes away and you drive the person 4 minutes away to earn $3 and some markets just $2. A bum pan handling will be making more money than you if you keep that habit of picking up far away people going. But if Lyft paid me well for the night and I am happy, I'll just go get the person even if they're 24 minutes away. Farthest away I ever got someone is 30 minutes away and it was a sunny day and they looked healthy but they only went 2 and a half blocks. That was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen. I knew worst case scenario I'd just go crash at my sisters house for a while since her house was near that 30 minute away pickup.


Nope no long pickup on Uber either. Uber used to do it 2 years ago but it's been long gone.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Must be a slow news day lol. My stuff never get featured.


I demand the ballot harvesters do a recount right now.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Nope no long pickup on Uber either. Uber used to do it 2 years ago but it's been long gone.


In my market they still do it. If you're in Minnesota are you in Duluth or something? Because in twin cities we still have long pickup. Uber calls it "Long pickup possible" I don't like the word possible but it does give it to me all the time and makes long pickup worth it in Uber


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I drive in Minneapolis near the Afghan refugee camp


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive in Minneapolis near the Afghan refugee camp


There's an afghan refuge camp here? I saw your screenshot, you have some large body of water near you and your i-80 or i-88 freeway is foreign to mine sir. You're in one of the coasts or next to Duluth Lake superior area


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I live in my rental car under the freeway.

Ask @nurburgringsf aka @hamburglarsf aka @mongeringsf


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> That's the part that sucks about Lyft. They'll make you go get someone 17 minutes away and you drive the person 4 minutes away to earn $3 and some markets just $2. A bum pan handling will be making more money than you if you keep that habit of picking up far away people going. But if Lyft paid me well for the night and I am happy, I'll just go get the person even if they're 24 minutes away. Farthest away I ever got someone is 30 minutes away and it was a sunny day and they looked healthy but they only went 2 and a half blocks. That was the most bizarre thing I've ever seen. I knew worst case scenario I'd just go crash at my sisters house for a while since her house was near that 30 minute away pickup.


I don't think they would hold it against you if you just did not take that ride or others like it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I live in my rental car under the freeway.
> 
> Ask @nurburgringsf aka @hamburglarsf aka @mongeringsf


Why are you wearing a hijab in your profile picture?
You trying to stop ozzy from going on his African sexscapade?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You've never seen...



Spoiler


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm just messing with @Go Uber or Go Home, who has been trolling me the last month or so.

In the movie a repeated line that the alien says is "E.T... *Go Home*"


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> In my market they still do it. If you're in Minnesota are you in Duluth or something? Because in twin cities we still have long pickup. Uber calls it "Long pickup possible" I don't like the word possible but it does give it to me all the time and makes long pickup worth it in Uber


When Uber used to have it here I think the ping screen said "pickup premium possible" or something to that effect. It would only start paying for miles and time AFTER 10 minutes. And many of the "long pickups" would be something like 12-15 minutes, meaning only 2-5m paid and 10 free

Unless you're in the boonies and long pickups are the norm, I'd skip it altogether. More than 1 mile & 5 minutes is a bit of a burden around here. Most pickups are less than 1 mile and 2-5 minutes away


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

$18 for 3 is so juicy. My goodness it's sweet sweet nectar when a random ride bonus on top of it and tip and cash tip makes it irresistible. Lol, I like when that happens.


----------

